# My pullet has a bum foot. Will it be ok?



## Shanebaby (Aug 7, 2012)

I got this pullet from a friend and I didn't notice her foot till a couple of days later. Her toes are twisted to one side. She walks fine. Is this a concern? Will she be ok?


----------



## Tony-O (Jul 19, 2012)

Nothing to worry about. She hatched that way and should get around just fine. I even have a guinea like that. No problems.


----------



## kejmack (Sep 3, 2012)

I've had a few over the years that had similar problems. It doesn't affect their appetite or their laying so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

i have 2 out of my last hatch that are like that.. they are the sweetest girls!!!!.. dont seem to bother them at all.


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

We had one given to us with a bad foot. We massaged her foot a couple of times a day for a few days and she's perfect! You'd never know she had a foot issue!


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Saw this and thought of this thread http://www.ideamarketers.com/?Common_Foot_Problems_In_Chickens&articleid=1534726


----------

